# Butterfly Kindle bag



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I loved the butterfly fabric that Alice used in one of her cushions, so I got some to make a zippered bag for the Kindle. Here's some pictures. Let me know if you would like one  This fits a Kindle 3 in an Oberon case, or in the lighted case, but I can make it any size needed. Zippered pocket on one side for lights or chargers...or whatever.


----------



## PurpleShell (Jul 25, 2011)

That fabric makes a beautiful bag.  I like the lavender accents you added.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Gorgeous, Patricia, as is all your work!  I'd order one "just because" but I am holding off on buying anything elso for my K3 until I see what Amazon offers us next.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Linda, I thought of you when I made it, knowing how much you love PURPLE!!  But of course, I do too.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

beautiful fabric and bag


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I loved the butterfly fabric that Alice used in one of her cushions, so I got some to make a zippered bag for the Kindle. Here's some pictures. Let me know if you would like one  This fits a Kindle 3 in an Oberon case, or in the lighted case, but I can make it any size needed. Zippered pocket on one side for lights or chargers...or whatever.


Patricia, your Kindle bag turned out beautiful. I just received 10 yards of the butterfly material so if anyone wants a CoylCushion to match, let me know...Alice


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Patricia,
just beautiful!!!!  Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Bezutiful bag, love that fabric


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks everybody! 

Manou, when I saw the CoylCushion that Alice made from this fabric, I just had to get some.  I think it's SO pretty too.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

PurpleShell said:


> That fabric makes a beautiful bag. I like the lavender accents you added.


I agree.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

That is beautiful! It would be nice protection since I do like to read my Kindle nekked. 

Do you make sleeping bags?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you mean sleeping bags for people or Kindles


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

BookLady said:


> Gorgeous, Patricia, as is all your work! I'd order one "just because" but I am holding off on buying anything elso for my K3 until I see what Amazon offers us next.


Yes, I am very tempted, too. But I have to keep reminding myself that something new might be coming soon and I should wait until then.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, listen you guys, I bought a good bit of this fabric.  When the new one comes out I can always make one to fit it!

But OMG I don't know what I'll do with all these K3 covers I have.  You know they won't fit


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Well, listen you guys, I bought a good bit of this fabric. When the new one comes out I can always make one to fit it!
> 
> But OMG I don't know what I'll do with all these K3 covers I have. You know they won't fit


Patricia, you might think about starting to sell some of your K3 covers to people on this board who are just starting to make the leap into K3. You know they would welcome the chance to get a good buy on something well cared for, and you wouldn't have to wonder what to do with all of them down the line.  Just a thought. I just parted with a few K3 things; I know it is difficult to part with any of them, but what will we do with so many different ones when something new comes out? I'm thinking a cover paired with one your coordinating bags would probably sell faster than hotcakes!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That's an idea, Linda, I hadn't thought of that.  I do have an Oberon cover that I don't use at all any more since I got my two Noreve covers.  The main thing I use the Oberon for now is for measuring when I'm making a bag to fit it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Do you mean sleeping bags for people or Kindles


For me!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS THAT BAG WAS MADE JUST FOR ME!  Butterflies, purple!  Those are my favorite things in the entire world?  How much?  Maybe I should hold off too.  Hmm... Maybe I could put a preorder in.  I have to have it!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Crystal - I sent you a PM.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Oooh, butterflies


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

9MMare said:


> For me!


I'm not sure that would be a project I would want to tackle, would be a lot of work and the cost would probably be prohibitive. I can't even imagine how much the zipper alone would cost! A few years ago I made my daughter a "Quillow", that's a quilt that folds up into a pillow. That wasn't too bad.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I'm not sure that would be a project I would want to tackle, would be a lot of work and the cost would probably be prohibitive. I can't even imagine how much the zipper alone would cost! A few years ago I made my daughter a "Quillow", that's a quilt that folds up into a pillow. That wasn't too bad.


Just kidding! WHen I need a sleeping bag it has to be heavy duty, not purty.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

9MMare said:


> Just kidding! WHen I need a sleeping bag it has to be heavy duty, not purty.


Yeah, that's kind of what I was thinking!!


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

A Quillow? Sounds kinda cool


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

hakimast said:


> A Quillow? Sounds kinda cool


It is, it's like a quilt with a square sewn on one end, you fold up the quilt and stuff it inside the square and then it's a pillow. Here's a picture of one.

http://www.freewebs.com/canadiancrafter/Quillows/Quillow.jpg


----------

